# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մեր երազած տունը/բնակարանը

## Arisol

Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրս պատկերացնում, պլանավորում ենք մեր սեփական տունը: Եկեք այս թեմայում գրենք մեր երազած տան/բնակարանի/սենյակի մասին: Գրենք, թե ինչպե՞ս կձևավորեիք այն, ինչ գույնի կցանկանայիք, որ այն լինի, ինչպիսի կահույք կցանկանայիք ունենալ և այլն… Նաև կիսվենք մեր մտահղացումներով :Wink:  :
Դե քանի որ ես կյանքում սեփական սենյակը չեմ ունեցել(սեփական մահճակալ անգամ չունեմ, ամբողջ կյանքս раскладушка-ի կամ բազմոցի վրա եմ քնել :This:  ), ուստի այդ ուղղությամբ շատ եմ մտածել: Երևի թե բոլորիդ հայտնի են քառանկյուն սեղանների, մահճակալների և ընդհանրապես սուր ծայր ունեցող կահույքների պատճառած վնասները: Խոսքը այն վնասների մասին ա, որ սեղանի կամ մահճակալի մոտով անցնելուց պատահաբար հարվածում ես այդ սուր անկյուններին ու մի ահռելի ցավ ա պատճառում դա :Black Eye:  , դե ինձ հետ էլ նման պատահարներ օրը մի քանի անգամ են պատահում, ուստի մտածել եմ, որ իմ սեփական տան մեջ ոչ մի սուր ծայր ունեցող կահույք չի լինելու, առավել՝ ծայրերին փափուկ բաներ են լինելու, որ խփելու ընթացքում շատ չցավա: Դե սա գրեթե ամենակարևոր բանն ա իմ ցանկացած տան համար: Հատակը լամինատե եմ անելու, որ եթե հոգնեմ՝ ձևը փոխեմ կամ էլ գոնե գույնը(փայտե պարկետ էլ ա կարելի անել…): Շատ կահույք իմ տան մեջ չէի ցանկանա, որ լինի, ասենք սերվանտ-մերվանտ, տենց բաներ չեմ սիրում, դրա փոխարեն խոհանոցը մեծ սենյակի հետ եմ անելու, բայց նենց, որ մի հատ bar առանձնացնի մեծ սենյակը խոհանոցից, հենց էդ bar-ում էլ կտեղադրեմ այն, ինչ հիմնականում տեղադրում են սերվանտներում :Wink:  : Հավանաբար խոհանոցի կահույքը կապույտ կլինի կամ էլ metalic: Մեծ սենյակում շատ կլինեն էն նստելու բարձիկները, որ կան, այ դրանցից, մոռացել եմ ոնց են կոչվում դրանք :Sad:  : Դե իհարկե մի հատ էլ մեծ բազմոց՝ մեծացող-փոքրացող: Էդտեղ նաև կլինեն մի քանի հատ տոռշ( ночник-ի նման բաներ, բայց բոյով), սենյակի անկյուններից մի քանիսում պահարաններ երկար, ուգլովոյ, որոնց վրա տարբեր տեսակի հուշանվերներ, ստատուէտկաներ և նման բաներ կլինեն: Պատերին տարբեր նկարներ կլինեն, ամեն մեկը մի իմաստ պարունակող, ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունեցող:
Դե էսքանով ավարտեմ մեծ սենյակի և խոհանոցի նկարագրումը, մնացած սենյակներինն էլ մի ուրիշ անգամ, հիմա վռազ եմ :Wink:  :

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ես ապրում եմ իմ երազած տան մեջ, մենակ զալի գույնը  սրտովս չի, էն էլ շուտով կփոխվի: :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Չեմ սիրում շենքը, բնակարան: Մի տեսակ վանդակի մեջ ես: Ավելի շուտ կասեի ես ապրում եմ իմ երազած տան մեջ, քան հակառակը: Ամեն օր ուզում եմ մի բան փոխած լինեմ, տանել չեմ կարոանում միօրինակությունը:Առանց փոփոխությունների չեմ պատկերացնում ոչինիչ: Էնպես որ էսօր կասեմ ուզում եմ էսպես լինի, վաղը հակառակը:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես իմ երազած տունը պատկերացնում եմ այսպես.
Առաջին հարկ-8 սենյակ-4 ննջասենյակ, 2 հյուրասրահ`սպիտակ ու կարմիր,առանց ավելորդ կահույքի, 2 աշխատանքային սենյակ` կարգին կոմպերով
Երկրորդ հարկ-Բիլիարդի, թենիսի սեղաններով սենյակներ, սաունա,մի հատ էլ հանգստի սենյակ, մի հատ էլ սենյակ, որտեղ որ մենակ ես կարանամ մտնեմ, ուրիշ ոչ մեկը:
Դրսում-Իհարկե մեծ լողավազան, մի փոքրիկ` անտառի նման տեղ, որտեղ որ լինեն շատ ծառեր ու դրանց մեջ մի փոքրիկ բեսեդկա(հայերեն անունը չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել):Հա առաջին հարկի տակ էլ մի հատ մեծ ավտոտնակ, իհարկե ոչ դատարկ :Smile:  :Ու, որ ամենակարևորն է, ինչքան հարազատ ունեմ, բոլորն ապրեն այդ տանը:Ավել բան չեմ ուզում, ընդամենը այսքանը :LOL:  , եթե կարող եք, օգնեք :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  :

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ես իմ երազած տունը պատկերացնում եմ այսպես.
> Առաջին հարկ-8 սենյակ-4 ննջասենյակ, 2 հյուրասրահ`սպիտակ ու կարմիր,առանց ավելորդ կահույքի, 2 աշխատանքային սենյակ` կարգին կոմպերով
> Երկրորդ հարկ-Բիլիարդի, թենիսի սեղաններով սենյակներ, սաունա,մի հատ էլ հանգստի սենյակ, մի հատ էլ սենյակ, որտեղ որ մենակ ես կարանամ մտնեմ, ուրիշ ոչ մեկը:
> Դրսում-Իհարկե մեծ լողավազան, մի փոքրիկ` անտառի նման տեղ, որտեղ որ լինեն շատ ծառեր ու դրանց մեջ մի փոքրիկ բեսեդկա(հայերեն անունը չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել):Հա առաջին հարկի տակ էլ մի հատ մեծ ավտոտնակ, իհարկե ոչ դատարկ :Ու, որ ամենակարևորն է, ինչքան հարազատ ունեմ, բոլորն ապրեն այդ տանը:Ավել բան չեմ ուզում, ընդամենը այսքանը , եթե կարող եք, օգնեք   :


Մոռացար 3.5 մետր խորությամբ գինետունը, տանդ տակ,  հյուրասրահով ու մի 100 տարվա տակառներով, ընտանեկան թանգարանը, ընտանեկան դամբարանը՝անտառից մի քիչ այն կողմ: Մեկ էլ հանդիսությունների սրահը, կենդանի երաժշտությամբ :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Էրեխեք, որ Ուրվականին օգնեք ու հետո ցանկություն կունենաք ինձ օգնել մի հատ ավտո առնել, մի զսպեք հա ձեր էտ ցանկությունը: լոոոոոլ

----------


## Ուրվական

Հա մոռացել էի, մեկ էլ 3.5 մետր խորությամբ գինետուն տանս տակ,  հյուրասրահով ու մի 100 տարվա տակառներով, ընտանեկան թանգարան, ընտանեկան դամբարան՝անտառից մի քիչ այն կողմ: Մեկ էլ հանդիսությունների սրահը, կենդանի երաժշտությամբ: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Էրեխեք, որ Ուրվականին օգնեք ու հետո ցանկություն կունենաք ինձ օգնել մի հատ ավտո առնել, մի զսպեք հա ձեր էտ ցանկությունը: լոոոոոլ


Աննա ջան, հլը թող ինձ օգնեն, տունս սարքեմ, դրանից հետո ես քո ավտոն խոսք եմ տալիս նվիրեմ: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Aida

Երազածս տան միակ առանձնահատկությունն էն ա, որ 3րդ հարկը ամբողջովին գրադարան ա: Մեծ,ընդարձակ, շատ լուսավոր սրահ ու լիքը գիրք, մենակ գիրք: Էն Красавица и чудовище մուլտիկի մեջ, որ պարում են գեղեցկուհին ու հրեշը: այդպիսի գրադարան եմ երազում: Դա իմ գերագույն երազանքն ա ազնիվ խոսք: Հիմիկվանից գիրք եմ ուզում հավաքեմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երազածս տան միակ առանձնահատկությունն էն ա, որ 3րդ հարկը ամբողջովին գրադարան ա: Մեծ,ընդարձակ, շատ լուսավոր սրահ ու լիքը գիրք, մենակ գիրք: Էն Красавица и чудовище մուլտիկի մեջ, որ պարում են գեղեցկուհին ու հրեշը: այդպիսի գրադարան եմ երազում: Դա իմ գերագույն երազանքն ա ազնիվ խոսք: Հիմիկվանից գիրք եմ ուզում հավաքեմ:


Շատ լավ միտք է, ուրեմն տանս երրորդ հարկում էլ գրադարան կլինի:Լավ կլինի, բիլիարդ ես խաղում, հետո բարձրանում ես մի հատ գիրք ես վերցնում ու գնում հանգստանալու:Հետո իջնում ես լողավազան, հավեսով լողանում ես, հետո, եթե հիվանդանում ես, հանգիստ սրտով քո սենյակում պառկած քո ձեռքով տնկած ծառերից հավաքած մրգերն ես ուտում…Վերջն ա :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Aida

> Շատ լավ միտք է, ուրեմն տանս երրորդ հարկում էլ գրադարան կլինի:Լավ կլինի, բիլիարդ ես խաղում, հետո բարձրանում ես մի հատ գիրք ես վերցնում ու գնում հանգստանալու:Հետո իջնում ես լողավազան, հավեսով լողանում ես, հետո, եթե հիվանդանում ես, հանգիստ սրտով քո սենյակում պառկած քո ձեռքով տնկած ծառերից հավաքած մրգերն ես ուտում…Վերջն ա


Իսկ ինձ մի սենյակ կտրամադրե՞ս քո տանը:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ ինձ մի սենյակ կտրամադրե՞ս քո տանը:


Իհարկե, լավ մարդկանց համար միշտ տեղ գտնվում է:Ինչ կարծիքի ես երրորդ հարկում մի փոքրիկ, բայց շատ հարմարավետ մի սենյակի վերաբերյալ, որտեղից բացվում է հիանալի տեսարան:Դե տան մնացած մասերն էլ քո տրամադրության տակ են, կարող ես ուզածիդ չափ գիրք կարդալ, կա՛մ լինել բնության գրկում, կա՛մ համատեղել այդ երկուսը:Ուղղակի մի փոքր խնդիր կա... տունը դեռ չկա... :Smile:

----------


## Selene

ՄԻ ժամանակ,երբ փոքր էի,մոտ 4 կամ 5-րդ դասարան,երազում էի մեծ,սփական տան մասին՝ իր լողավազանով,գրադարաններով և ամենաքիչը 3 մեքենայի համար նախատեսված ավտոտնակով ու պահակատնով :Smile:  
Բայց հիամ ինձ բնավ էլ չի հետաքրքրում տանս մեծության չափն ինչպիսին կլինի,ուղղակի շատ փոքր չլինի:
Կարևորը   ես զգամ որ իմ տան մթնոլորտը լի է սիրով ու փոխադարձ հարգանքով,մնացածն էական չէ :Ok:

----------


## Aida

> Իհարկե, լավ մարդկանց համար միշտ տեղ գտնվում է:Ինչ կարծիքի ես երրորդ հարկում մի փոքրիկ, բայց շատ հարմարավետ մի սենյակի վերաբերյալ, որտեղից բացվում է հիանալի տեսարան:Դե տան մնացած մասերն էլ քո տրամադրության տակ են, կարող ես ուզածիդ չափ գիրք կարդալ, կա՛մ լինել բնության գրկում, կա՛մ համատեղել այդ երկուսը:Ուղղակի մի փոքր խնդիր կա... տունը դեռ չկա...


Ոչինչ կարևորը ցանկությունն է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում տարբեր բնակարաններ եմ պատկերացրել: Նույնիսկ մի պատմվածք ունեմ, որի մեջ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ նկարագրված է իմ երազած տունը:

Իսկ հիմա վերադարձել եմ հին երազանքիս: Ես մի հարկանի տան մեջ կապրեի, որը կգտնվեր մարդկանցից հեռու՝ անտառների մեջ, կունենար փոքրիկ այգի, որտեղ լիքը վարդեր կաճեին, պտղատու ծառեր կլինեին: Այգում՝ ծառերի տակ մի սեղան ու աթոռ կլիներ: 

Հետո մտնում ենք տուն: Սկզբում փոքրիկ միջանցքն է, որտեղից դուռ է բացվում դեպի զուգարան ու լողարան (դրանք անպայման առանձին կլինեին): Մյուս դուռը տանում է դեպի  մի մեծ սենյակ, որը գուցե հյուրասենյակ կկոչեիք: Սենյակում մի փոքրիկ սեղան կա և երկու աթոռ: Հատակին գորգ կա ու լիքը բարձեր: Պատերին իմ սիրած մարդկանց լուսանկարներն են: Անկյուններում զամբյուղներ են դրված, որտեղ սիրում են իմ կատուները քնել (երևի երկու կատուն ինձ բավարար կլինի): Այս սենյակի երկու ծայրերում դռներ կան: Մեկը տանում է դեպի ննջարան: Այստեղ իմ մահճակալն է, կողքը՝ փոքրիկ պահարան, վրան լիքը գրքեր, իսկ մյուս պատի տակ հսկայական գրապահարանն է և հագուստի պահարանը: Պատերը բաց կապույտ են:
Հյուրասենյակի մյուս ծայրից բացվող դուռը տանում է դեպի իմ աշխատասենյակ: Այստեղ նույնպես գրապահարան կա, բայց միայն մասնագիտական գրքերով: Պատուհանի տակ գրասեղանս է և աթոռը: Վրան լիքը գրքեր ու տետրեր են դրված: Պատերը սպիտակ են: Ճիշտ է՝ տունս մի հարկանի, բայց ես ձեղնահարկ էլ ունեմ: Աշխատասենյակից աստիճանները տանում են դեպի վերև՝ անմիջապես տանիքի տակ: Պատերը թեք են, որովհետև տանիքն էլ թեք: Սա իմ ստեղծագործական սենյակն է: Պատերի գույնը հաճախ փոխվում է. ես եմ դրանց վրա նկարում: Թեք պատի տակ մի սեղան է դրված, որի վրա շարված են իմ զանազան ներկերը, վրձինները, թուղթը ու նկարչական մնացած պարագաները: Դիմացն ամբողջ ապակեպատ է. գեղեցիկ տեսարան է բացվում դեպի անտառը: Սենյակի կենտրոնում նկարչական տախտակ կա ու աթոռ: Սենյակի մյուս պատի տակ բարձեր են շարված, գրիչներ ու տետրեր, որ գրեմ: Պատին մի մեխ կա, որից լուսանկարչական ապարատ է կախված: Մեխի տակ կիթառս է: Սենյակում նաև զանազան բույսեր կան:
Միջանցքից ևս մեկ դուռ բացվում է դեպի խոհանոց: Այստեղ շատ բան չկա. մի մեծ սեղան՝ վեց աթոռով, սպասքի փոքրիկ պահարան, լվացարան, փոքրիկ սառնարան, սալօջախ:

Ամենակարևորը՝ ես ապրում եմ մեն-մենակ երկու կատուներիս հետ:

----------

E-la Via (13.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատ շքեղ տուն չեմ ուզում. թող մի հարկանի լինի, մի փոքր այգի ունենա, բայց տան մեջ մի հատ կոմպ ու մի հատ հեռուստացույց լինի:

----------


## Esmeralda

*Կցանկանայի ունենալ տուն անիվների վրա...*

----------

EgoBrain (14.08.2010), Արևածագ (14.08.2010)

----------


## Fobus

մի սենյականոց բնակարան Երևանի կենտրոնում , առանց կահույքի , մի հատ փոքրիկ պատուհանով : Ու պատերին էլ իմ ուզած ձևով կարողանամ ամեն ինչ անեմ : Որ ամեն ինչ լինի շատ փափուկ ....

----------


## Angelina

Ես կցանկանայի մի փոքրիկ  տուն ծովի ափին, որ ամեն օր նստեի ծովի մոտ ու լսեի ալիքների խշշոցը:

----------


## Arisol

Ժող ջան, ինձ թվում ա որոշները չհասկացան էս թեմայի իմաստը: Դե հա, ձեր գործն ա, ոնց ուզում եք գրեք, բայց մի քիչ թեմայի բովանդակությանը չի համապատասխանում էլի: Առաջին գրառմամբ ես գրել եմ, թե ինչ նպատակով եմ բացել էս թեման… Եթե դժվար չի մի հատ ուշադիր կարդացեք :Wink:  : Եկեք էս թեմայում գրենք, թե *ոնց կձևավորեիք* ձեր տունը :Smile:  :

----------


## Srtik

> այդպիսի գրադարան եմ երազում: Դա իմ գերագույն երազանքն ա ազնիվ խոսք: Հիմիկվանից գիրք եմ ուզում հավաքեմ:


Ես էլ եմ գրադարանով տուն ուզումմմմ:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ուզում եմ, փոքրիկ սեփական տուն, փորիկ պարտեզով, մի հարկանի, և անպայման այնպես, որ կենդանիներ կարողանամ պահել, հիմանակնում շուն, կատու, միշտ երազել եմ, կենդանի պահել

----------


## Shah

Փոքր ժամանակից ի վեր երազել եմ 2 հարկանի տան մասին, որի դիմացը լճակ կլինի: Ու տանիքն էլ հարմար լինի որպեսզի մեկ-մեկ բարձրանամ ու նստեմ տանիքին ու աստղադիտակովս նայեմ  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (12.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ճիշտա իսկական իմ երազանքների տունը չի, բայց լինելուց սա էլ չէր խանգարի: :Jpit: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## aerosmith

գիտեք, ես չեմ երազքում այնպիսի տուն , որ հաստատ գիտեմ չեմ կարողանալու ունենալ.... ես երազում եմ այնպիսի տուն . որը իրականում ոչ թե երազանք ա , այլ նպատակ, որ ետքա դրանից ունենամ, գիտեմ, որ եթե մի փոքր տանջվեմ, ապա շանս հաստատ կունենամ այդպիսի տուն ունենալու։
Ուրեմն նպատակիս տունը այսպիսիննա
4 սենյականոց բնակարան, վերին հարկորում, ախմուկից, ու դխկուշխկից հեռու, շաաատ ստիլնի կահավորած ու վերանորոգած, անպայման մի պատը հատկացնելու եմ որպես գինու պահոց, բուխարի, ու որ պատերի միջից մեկումեջ երևան դուրս ցցված քյարփինջներ։ Մի խոսքով սրան մոտ էլի.  Կցորդ 49316Կցորդ 49315Կցորդ 49314

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հավեսս տվեց...  :Rolleyes: 

Իմ երազած տունը սեփական տուն է՝ բնության գրկում է, անտառին շատ մոտ, բայց ոչ հենց անտառում։ Շրջապատված է մեծ այգով, որում ծաղիկներ ու պտղատու ծառեր են աճում։ Տունը միհարկանի է, բայց բավական ընդարձակ ու լուսավոր։ Ունի մեծ վերանդա, որտեղ մի քանի ճոճաթոռ կա դրված։ 

Տունը կահավորված ու ձևավորված է արևադարձային (տրոպիկական) ոճով ու այնպես, որ կահույքն ու մնացած իրերը սենյակների փոքր մասն են զբաղեցնում. ազատ տարածքը մեծ է։ Հյուրասենյակի պատերը բաց, հանգիստ կանաչ երանգի են, պատերից կախված են հիմնականում բնության հաճելի տեսարաններով նկարներ։ Սենյակում գերակշռող երանգներն են դեղինը, դեղնաշագանակագույնը, բնական կանաչը, տեղ–տեղ աչքի են ընկնում նաև վառ կարմիրն ու կապույտը, բայց ընդհանրապես բոլոր գույներն էլ առկա են։ 

Համաձայն արևադարձային ոճի՝ կահույքը, զանազան իրերն ու հուշանվերները մեծ մասամբ փայտից են, բամբուկից կամ ծղոտահյուս։ Ձևավորման կարևոր մաս են կազմում նաև խեցիներն ու խճաքարերը, ինչպես նաև դրանցից պատրաստված իրերը։ Կան նաև կավե իրեր, օրինակ՝ ծաղկամաններ և որոշ հուշանվերներ։ Տան ամենատարբեր մասերում դրված են շրջանակներով լուսանկարներ՝ իմ, ընտանիքիս անդամների, սիրելի ու մտերիմ մարդկանց, ինչպես նաև որոշ սիրելի հանրահայտ մարդկանց։ Հոտավետ մոմերը նույնպես իրենց պատվավոր տեղն ունեն իմ տանը։ 

Այգում տաղավար կա՝ էլի արևադարձային ոճով։

Մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմելու համար որոշ նկարներ.

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.08.2010), Ariadna (13.08.2010), Kita (14.08.2010), VisTolog (16.08.2010), ՆանՍ (14.08.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

Այս բոլոր անլուրջ կահույքը կհանեեեեմ…ու, օրինակ, ննջասենյակ կձևավորեմ  :Yes:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ ես կուզեմ, որ իմ բնակարանը ձեւավորված լինի հայկական էլեմենտներով, հին գորգեր, բուխարի, կուզեմ, որ ինտերյերի մեջ գերակշռի փայտը, կուզեմ, որ անգամ առաստաղը լինի փայտից, մի տեսակ հնության շունչ լինի:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իհարկե սա բնակարան չէ, բայց մոտավորապես նման ինտերյեր եմ ուզում, բնականաբար ավելի լուսավոր, բայց պատերը կուզեմ, որ  տեղ տեղ հենց էսպես լինի, առաստաղն էլ մոտավորապես նմանատիպ, հայկական գորգերի առկայությամբ, կարասներ, կճուճներ եւ բնականաբար պատերին գեղեցիկ նկարներ:

----------


## Kuk

Մի զույգ էլ տրեխ պատից կախված, չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Kita

Անահիտի գրառումից իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց :Jpit: 
Դե մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն ցանկությունները ունենք տների հանդեպ :Jpit: 

Ես էլ էս ոճի տուն եմ ուզում, նմանատիպ բնությամբ, մեկուսացված ու լռությամբ :Love: 

Ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում փայտյա կահույք` ավելի շատ փոքր ինտերերական մասեր ու լիքըըը բարձեր :Jpit:  :Love: 
Ու քանի որ սիրում եմ ճապոնական մշակույթը, ուզում եմ տանս օֆուռո ունենալ :Love: 
Եվ ընդհարապես տանս դռները, պատուանները ոտքից գլուխ լինեն այսպես ասված :Jpit:  

Էս ոճի վիռանդա եմ ուզում`   :Love: 
Մի խոսքով, որ խոսեմ, խոսելու եմ :Love:  :Cry:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.08.2010), Txa (15.08.2010), Ձայնալար (14.08.2010), Ուլուանա (14.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Նաեւ այս ոճն եմ սիրում:

----------

Txa (15.08.2010), VisTolog (16.08.2010)

----------

